# Oil with acrilic



## wenavola (May 28, 2015)

Hello, 
I usually only paint with oil but I heard that I could mix acrilic paint and oil paint. Can I do that without having any effects on the color? Is it possible to paint first with acrilic so it can dry faster and have a idea of the colors and then paint with oil over it for the details? 
Thankyou


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

That is exactly what I do all the time. I paint an acrylic underpainting. It sets the tone and gives sort of a guide to follow when doing the oil. 

There are a lot of online videos that will show you using an acrylic underpainting. If you haven't ever done that before you might want to watch one. Some Master artists that you can search for youtube vidoes that I have seen doing it is Jason Morgan (he's on this forum), Wilson Bickford (he's my favorite), and for portraits Ben Loustenhower.

Just remember the acrylic always needs to be _under _the oil and it needs to be completely dry (which is fast)...if you try ever to put acrylic over the oil it is destined to peel.


----------



## wenavola (May 28, 2015)

*All kind of paint*

Thank you very much for answering, I've never thought about watching tutorials and they are actuelly very usefull! 
However, just for courisity I was wondering if it is possible to mix all kind af paints? As acquarelle, chinese ink, etc. ? Or the oil will not resist over those kind of paints?
Thank you!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't know, maybe someone else on here can answer that question. What is it that you are planning to do on your picture, or is the question just hypothetical?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I don't think you can put watercolor over oil.. it wouldn't go into the paper and hold. Acrylic and watercolor have been used together successfully though.. and of course colored pencils, markers, etc will also work

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Deffinitely not _over _oil...acrylic can not be put over oil either...but you can put oil over acrylic and I would think there would no problem putting oil over watercolor.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

That's true Terry.. but what would be the use of the watercolor then?Unless you were to use it as an underpainting.. But then I would just use pencil

D


----------



## Toriya (Jun 2, 2015)

Paint oil paint over acrylic. But not Vice versa. Mixing acrylic with oil is also impossible, since it is different on the ink composition.


----------



## buiduchoabdh (Jul 25, 2015)

wenavola said:


> Hello,
> I usually only paint with oil but I heard that I could mix acrilic paint and oil paint. Can I do that without having any effects on the color? Is it possible to paint first with acrilic so it can dry faster and have a idea of the colors and then paint with oil over it for the details?
> Thankyou


it is impossible to mix acrilic paint and oil paint , because acrilic belongs to water and oil belongs to oil; but you can paint acrilic for the first layer and paint oil for next layer !


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Recall the old saying about oil & water not mixing? Stay away from mixing ANY solvent based material with a water base. As far as topcoating, its a matter of adhesion. Oils adhere pretty well & fine art stuff tends to be pampered but still, a glossy surface could easily cause future probs to a topcoat. I usually wipe acrylics with alcohol to degloss.


----------

